# Ladies, I'm struggling...



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm in a place that I have never been before.  Every bone in my body wants to leave my husband right now.  And I mean EVERY bone.  I have absolutely no reason for wanting to leave him other than the fact that we've been married for 10+ years, we have a troop of kids and I'm tired.  That's it.  I love him, he takes excellent care of us, he's funny and sweet.  So ummm...what's my problem?  Is this a mid-life crisis at 36, an attack from satan or both?  

My pastor preached on not allowing satan to move you out of your blessings on Sunday.  I shared this with RR.  He specifically said, "Those of you who are thinking about leaving your spouses.  Don't.  The devil loves division.  He did it with Adam and Eve and he wants to do it with you too."  When I talked to him later he said he couldn't figure out why God had him preaching that.  But he advised me that we should come in for counseling.  I agreed.  I told DH and he agreed.  But I don't even wanna go.  erplexed  

We're going to Chicago for Christmas and I promise yall I feel like not coming back.  Please pray for me before I do something foolish that I will regret.


----------



## GodsPromises (Dec 14, 2007)

You are in my prayers.

Calling you in a few minutes!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 14, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> I'm in a place that I have never been before. Every bone in my body wants to leave my husband right now. And I mean EVERY bone. I have absolutely no reason for wanting to leave him other than the fact that we've been married for 10+ years, we have a troop of kids and I'm tired. That's it. I love him, he takes excellent care of us, he's funny and sweet. So ummm...what's my problem? Is this a mid-life crisis at 36, an attack from satan or both?
> 
> My pastor preached on not allowing satan to move you out of your blessings on Sunday. I shared this with RR. He specifically said, "Those of you who are thinking about leaving your spouses. Don't. The devil loves division. He did it with Adam and Eve and he wants to do it with you too." When I talked to him later he said he couldn't figure out why God had him preaching that. But he advised me that we should come in for counseling. I agreed. I told DH and he agreed. But I don't even wanna go. erplexed
> 
> We're going to Chicago for Christmas and I promise yall I feel like not coming back.  Please pray for me before I do something foolish that I will regret.


 
I don't even know what to say


----------



## dlewis (Dec 14, 2007)

Mocha, I've been there.  Even made an appointment with an attorney.  I'm pming you.


----------



## janiebaby (Dec 14, 2007)

Mocha5, please don't do something that you probably will regret. You said yourself that he takes excellent care of your family so there is no reason why you should let this negative spirit block your blessing.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

LadyR said:


> You are in my prayers.
> 
> Calling you in a few minutes!!!!


 
Sorry I missed it.  I was on another call with a friend who was just released from the hospital.  I'm good though.  Thanks for the prayers and the call.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't even know what to say


 
Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh, if YOU speechless I'm really scurred! One for the Father, the Son, and the Holy Spirit...


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

dlewis said:


> Mocha, I've been there. Even made an
> appointment with an attorney. I'm pming you.


 
Thank you, D.  At least I know I'm not absolutely crazy. I don't think.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

janiebaby said:


> Mocha5, please don't do something that you probably will regret. You said yourself that he takes excellent care of your family so there is no reason why you should let this negative spirit block your blessing.


 
Yeah, there must be a negative spirit that's trying to attach itself to me.  I had an accident the other day too.  I need to bind it and cast it out.  I probably need to start fasting.  Thanks, Janie.


----------



## springbreeze (Dec 14, 2007)

*Mocha5, please don't do something that you probably will regret. You said yourself that he takes excellent care of your family so there is no reason why you should let this negative spirit block your* *blessing.*

ita...with the bolded

it seems you have more reasons to stay, don't let the
d***l talk you out of your blessing.


----------



## tarheelgurl (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't do anything to fast. Take time for yourself one weekend and re-evaluate what you are thinking. You are probably bored and in a rut. You have been blessed and sometimes we take our blessings for granted. Maybe even take up some new hobbies. 

(((hugs))) You will get thru this.


----------



## sunnydaze (Dec 14, 2007)

Mocha,

You mentioned that you are tired..you may just be temporariy worn down from all the daily responsibilities of being a wife and a mother..it happens. Why not take some time for yourself after the holidays?


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 14, 2007)

(((Hugs))) to each of you.  I can't seem to find the kissey face smiley. I probably really need some alone time.  I am tired.  Everyday life can be so suffocating sometimes.  I never thought about a new hobby: bellydancing, flower arranging, skydiving...


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Dec 14, 2007)

You will be fine


----------



## golden bronze (Dec 14, 2007)

Seek God to guide you before you move, and listen for where He is leading you. I know it has to be hard. I love you, and I am sending you prayers. 


Be still and know that I am God.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 15, 2007)

Mocha I'm praying for you girl! I won't stop praying for you!

Don't be moved by emotions....wait and listen for God's voice.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Babygirl... Come here little sister. I want to tell you something. 

Did you really and truly think that this came as a surprise to you? 

Sweet Mocha, you've been growing in the Lord, actually you've had a spiritual growth spurt. And with each measure of spiritual growth comes a 'challenge' attached to it. Yes, my lovely one, a challenge 'attached'. 

Mocha, as a minister, you are called to share things that you KNOW from experience how to guide those you are called to minister to. This is NOT about your husband; neither that much about being tired. 

God is preparing you for the next level of ministry that He has called you to. And there is no couch for you to hide behind. None... Mocha, you have matured to the level where Despite the Odds, Despite your feelings, despite your weariness, God has called to you to 'handle' this correctly and HIS way. Not our way which is being ruled by the flesh and our emotions. 

It's not about your husband. It's not about your husband. It's not about your husband....Sweet Mocha, this is not about your husband.

Neither is it about the devil. It's about looking beyond the 'natural' realm and allowing yourself to do what you know is right to do and then REJOICE in it. Asking God to replace your weary feelings with HIS JOY; HIS Peace; HIS Wisdom, HIS marriage healing balm of regeneration. 

Mocha, it's time to get past and look past what your feelings have been and allowing the Holy Spirit to flow within. It's time to be as Jesus, who when we were yet in sin, He still chose to STAY and not give up on us. To not forsake the love that He knew He still felt for us, though we were not worthy. For, didn't Jesus show and express His weariness with us, when He said, "How long must I tarry with you...". Yet, He tarried and fulfilled the plan to the very end. How often did God want to give up on us and even called the Children of Isreal, 'as stiff-necked' generation. Yet He did not leave. 

The heart of the matter is staying not because you want to, but because you know better. This is what our Spiritual Walk is going to entail. Going past our feelings and doing what we know is right. And you have grown spiritually to do this. 

Now doing something for yourself, is fine, so is fasting and prayer, but it still won't address what the real issue is.   Leaving your husband and your marriage is not the answer, either; it's actually a compound to your currents feelings. The answer lies within your spiritual growth. It's graduation and promotion time, and God is saying, _'Pass this test'. I know you can and you will, for I am right there to receive you unto myself and comfort you through this entire experience." _

_-------------------------------------_

I love you Sweet Mocha....

ETA: Counseling is necessary, for this allows you to release the emotions attached to your heart and it allows you husband to release himself as well.  You need to 'share' so that you can both heal.  For you two will always be one.   You'll both be     again.  This time, beyond the flesh.   And you will be a testimony unto God.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 16, 2007)

Bubblingbrownshuga said:


> You will be fine


 

Thank you, Bubbling.  I'd be even better if I had that hair of yours!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

golden bronze said:


> Seek God to guide you before you move, and listen for where He is leading you. I know it has to be hard. I love you, and I am sending you prayers.
> 
> 
> Be still and know that I am God.


 

Thank you, Golden.  I love you too.  This can be only for a season, right?


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Mocha I'm praying for you girl! I won't stop praying for you!
> 
> *Don't be moved by emotions*....wait and listen for God's voice.


 
So true.  I'm standing!


----------



## trini_rican (Dec 17, 2007)

apparantly the lord sent that word to your pastor for a reason.  Even though you don't want to - go see the pastor what's said in that meeting could change your life.  Everyone has that "who am I" moment in life, so don't think you're the only one.  Most difficult is having these feelings and having others say "great things" about the dh/so when you're struggling with mixed emotions about the person.  Whatever you decide remember that God is with you.  Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Babygirl... Come here little sister. I want to tell you something.
> 
> Did you really and truly think that this came as a surprise to you?
> 
> ...


 

Shimme, how is it possible for your posts to ALWAYS encourage and uplift?  Thank you so much.  Everything you wrote is so true.  Some of the things were already on my heart but you know something, maturity is a dificult thing.  I so often allow myself to be led by emotions as oppose to the Holy Spirt.  I still have soooo much growing to do.  It's wonder God sees fit to use me at all.   

I am feeling better though.  More in control of my emotions.  I've been speaking His word over myself for the last few days and it's definitely making a difference.

His word for me today is: So take a new grip with your tired hands and stand firm on your shaky legs.  Mark out a straight path for your feet.  Then know those who follow you, though they are wesk and lame, will not stumble and fall but will become strong. Hebrews 12: 12-13.

Isn't He awesome?  See how His word lined up with your post.   Kisses to you, girl.  Your wisdom is priceless.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

trini_rican said:


> *apparantly the lord sent that word to your pastor for a reason. Even though you don't want to - go see the pastor what's said in that meeting could change your life.* Everyone has that "who am I" moment in life, so don't think you're the only one. Most difficult is having these feelings and having others say "great things" about the dh/so when you're struggling with mixed emotions about the person. Whatever you decide remember that God is with you. Hope everything works out for you.


 
Thank you, Trini.  I'm going even though I still don't feel thrilled about it.  But I believe you're right.  I believe that the counseling will be life changing.  You know everytime I don't want to go to church or study His word but I press forward and do it anyhow...that's when I'm extremely blessed.  I'll keep you guys posted.  As a matter of fact, let me start the scheduling process right now.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Shimme, how is it possible for your posts to ALWAYS encourage and uplift? Thank you so much. Everything you wrote is so true. Some of the things were already on my heart but you know something, maturity is a dificult thing. I so often allow myself to be led by emotions as oppose to the Holy Spirt. I still have soooo much growing to do. It's wonder God sees fit to use me at all.
> 
> I am feeling better though. More in control of my emotions. I've been speaking His word over myself for the last few days and it's definitely making a difference.
> 
> ...


I love you 'Sweet Mocha'.  Each day is a new day of growth for each of us.  But Babygirl, you are going to have to be prepared for your feelings and emotions are about to go onto a 'rollercoaster' ride.  And angel, it has to.  In order for God to strengthen you against all odds, you are going to experience facing some 'odds'.  And who/where better to start than with the ones you love and are closest to.  For once you pass thru this hurdle, you're going to be unshakable and a terror to hell and all of its cohorts.  

And angel, you *WILL *suceed this test.  But you cannot expect each day to be a 'good' emotional day.  For one day, or even days/weeks you'll have a good word from the Lord, but the 'issue' unresolved with your feelings will still be there and in need of being dealt with. 

Mocha,  I have to share this, for it I don't the devil is going to have a 'hay day' with your feelings, as I've been there and God blessed me with some serious Spiritual Mentors who kept me in prayer and encouragement and most of all, I was 'forewarned' with what to expect and what to do.   

You see, I had to understand the plan of spritual growth in order to pass the course of it.  That's why I'm so 'fixed' upon God's word.  It took some tough pulls on my emotions to strengthen them and me to the point of not yielding to defeat...not fainting in battle, no matter how weary I began in well doing. 

The Biblical examples are Job (of course), Abraham (his travels and the sacrifice of Issac), The Apostle Paul, and there's a woman in the Bible named, Rispah.  I will share her story a little later.  

*I need to tell you something extremely important.*

In your prayers, *do not* ask God for *restoration.*  This is so 'key' for each of us when things begin to shift in our lives.  Restored means back to the same way it was..... "key words" --- back to the same way it was.... it was... same way, it was.  Now, do we really want this?  And is this what God is trying to give us...the same as it was?   

*  God's word says to 'put off the 'old' man and put on the *new*.  

*  All things have become *new*....

*  Forgetting those things which were behind and pressing on to the mark 
    which lies before us.  

*  For I will do a *NEW* thing....

Mocha angel, we've outgrown the way things were before.  We are no longer the same.  Ever try putting last year's clothing on our children?  From the summer alone, they've outgrown all they've owned and it's time for new garments. 

Mocha, you have outgrown the way things used to be with you and your husband.  Love has matured in your growth with the Lord.  The reasons you fell in love with your husband years ago, are no longer the same reasons you love him now.  They can't be.  Jesus said that we cannot put new wine into old wine skins.  The old wine skins will burst, for they are no longer viable to contain the new growth of the new wine. 

Both you and your husband have become new wine, new creations in Christ Jesus, a new beginning of life and love hereafter.  Your prayers can only be, "Lord, regeneration for me and my husband and our marriage.  Take us into the new level of growth and deeper love and committment which you have prepared for us.  You are the strength of our lives, our hearts, our souls and our minds, which will lead, guide and keep us there, all with you.  We are ready for this change for we have it in you, not just with each other, in Jesus's name, Amen. 

Mocha, the reason you want to leave your husband is because the love you once felt for him is no longer there.  And that love will never be there ever again.  It can't, for it began it shed it's feathers, as the two of you grew and now your feathers are all anew with the ones God has given you.  Just as the eagle sheds it's feathers, so do we, so does marriage, so does life.

Marriage cannot not sustain itsself upon 'old' love.  It's has to grow or it will never survive.  

Mocha, the new love awaits you and your husband.  God has made 'all things' new for the two of you.  It's your choice to discover it and receive it and rejoice in it.  For this new love is a much better love, a much greater love, a much stronger and deeper love; it is love eternal.  Forever and always, for the rest of your lives as the two of you promised one another on your wedding day. 

Mocha, don't look for those 'old' feelings anymore; for they are gone forever.  You are now in the Valley of Re-generation (new creation).  This is a place where many, many couples make it or break it, for they think the marriage is over, when in truth, their marriage is only beginning, but this time, much stronger.  The Valley is where the greener grass grows and flourishes, when we realize being there is worth it.  

  hugs and blessings precious sister


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I love you 'Sweet Mocha'.  Each day is a new day of growth for each of us.  But Babygirl, you are going to have to be prepared for your feelings and emotions are about to go onto a 'rollercoaster' ride.  And angel, it has to.  In order for God to strengthen you against all odds, you are going to experience facing some 'odds'.  And who/where better to start than with the ones you love and are closest to.  For once you pass thru this hurdle, you're going to be unshakable and a terror to hell and all of its cohorts.
> 
> And angel, you *WILL *suceed this test.  But you cannot expect each day to be a 'good' emotional day.  For one day, or even days/weeks you'll have a good word from the Lord, but the 'issue' unresolved with your feelings will still be there and in need of being dealt with.
> 
> ...




Shimmie you are a powerhouse. This post wasnt even to me personally, but I gained something from it. Thank You!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Shimme, how is it possible for your posts to ALWAYS encourage and uplift? Thank you so much. Everything you wrote is so true. Some of the things were already on my heart but you know something, maturity is a dificult thing. I so often allow myself to be led by emotions as oppose to the Holy Spirt. I still have soooo much growing to do. It's wonder God sees fit to use me at all.
> 
> I am feeling better though. More in control of my emotions. I've been speaking His word over myself for the last few days and it's definitely making a difference.
> 
> ...


 


honeycomb719 said:


> Shimmie you are a powerhouse. This post wasnt even to me personally, but I gained something from it. Thank You!


 To you precious Honeycomb.  This message is for ALL of us...including me...indeed, including me.


----------



## Missjksn21 (Dec 17, 2007)

I really needed that message on regeneration and not restoration, thanks a bunch Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Missjksn21 said:


> I really needed that message on regeneration and not restoration, thanks a bunch Shimmie


He makes *all* things new...


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I love you 'Sweet Mocha'. Each day is a new day of growth for each of us. But Babygirl, you are going to have to be prepared for your feelings and emotions are about to go onto a 'rollercoaster' ride. And angel, it has to. In order for God to strengthen you against all odds, you are going to experience facing some 'odds'. And who/where better to start than with the ones you love and are closest to. For once you pass thru this hurdle, you're going to be unshakable and a terror to hell and all of its cohorts.
> 
> And angel, you *WILL *suceed this test. But you cannot expect each day to be a 'good' emotional day. For one day, or even days/weeks you'll have a good word from the Lord, but the 'issue' unresolved with your feelings will still be there and in need of being dealt with.
> 
> ...


 

This is the EXACT reason. And I kept telling my girlfriend, "We're not the same. We're two different people. He's not the man I married." Thinking this has to got to be the end. Never in a million years would I have looked at it positively and viewed it as a new beginning. Wow! But I guess it just doesn't feel like a new beginning right now. 

And you know something, I thought long and hard about starting this thread. And even after I started it, I felt kind of bad because I felt that it might be looked upon as frivolous..like I'm complaining about nothing. But I'm so glad I did. Not only have I been helped but others have too.  Thanks for loving us though these wires.

ETA: New wine in new wineskins is my church's vision for 2007.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> This is the EXACT reason. And I kept telling my girlfriend,
> 
> "*We're not the same. We're two different people. He's not the man I married." Thinking this has to got to be the end.*
> 
> ...


Sweet Mocha, here's the thing.  It IS the end.  The end of what the two of you used to be, but can never be again. 

Remember in your opening post, you said, 



			
				Mocha5 said:
			
		

> I'm in a place that I have never been before.


 
Mocha, this is why is feels like the 'end' and not the beginning.  AND this is where FAITH comes in.  Faith, which is the EVIDENCE of things hope for; the EVIDENCE of things not seen (or FELT).  

Remember how all Abraham and Sarah had was Faith.  Believing beyond hope,

Romans 4:18

_(Abraham) ...who against hope believed in hope, that he might become the father of many nations, according to that which was spoken, So shall thy seed be._ 

Sweet Mocha, it only feels like the end because it's a new degree of Faith which God has already prepared you for long before you were born. 

Write down all of the things that would happen if you left your husband...to him.  Not you, but him.  

When you have a chance view the classic Christmas movie, "It's a Wonderful Life" (starring James Stewart, Donna Reed, Lionel Barrymore).  Had George Bailey (the movie's character) not have fulfilled his Destiny in the lives of others....

Sweet Mocha, you have a Destiny to fulfill with your husband that no one else will ever have nor can ever fill...for your husband, Mr. Expresso (his name for Mocha5)


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Babygirl... Come here little sister. I want to tell you something.
> 
> Did you really and truly think that this came as a surprise to you?
> 
> ...



You better get on your knees right now and pray like nobody's business.  What do you have going on for yourself?  All I have is my husband and kids and I'm going through some things right now, but for the next year coming up I will be doing some things for me.  I don't want to get lost in my family.  I wonder if this is what you are going through as well.  You have been in the game a lot longer than me though.  This is still all new to me.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Sweet Mocha, here's the thing. It IS the end. The end of what the two of you used to be, but can never be again.
> 
> Remember in your opening post, you said,
> 
> ...


 
Yep.  Faith was my word yesterday.  Hebrews Chapter 11.  I was blown away with the examples of faith.  After reading those examples, you would think this would be easy.  And I absolutely Love It's a Wonderful Life.  "Daddy, teacher says everytime a bell rings an angel get his wings."  

Praying that Mr. Expresso and I can fulfill our destiny.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 17, 2007)

shortdub78 said:


> You better get on your knees right now and pray like nobody's business. What do you have going on for yourself? All I have is my husband and kids and I'm going through some things right now, but for the next year coming up I will be doing some things for me. I don't want to get lost in my family. I wonder if this is what you are going through as well. You have been in the game a lot longer than me though. This is still all new to me.


 

Yeah, I think I'm going to go learn to shake my hips like Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Yeah, I think I'm going to go learn to shake my hips like Shimmie.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 17, 2007)

Having a hobby is a wonderful idea and it releases endorphins (sp?) *regenerates* the blood, *regenerates* the mood, and clears and *regenerates* the head; it's the best medicine next to prayer.

It's good to be out with 'just the girls.'  I have a wonderful blend of friends (some married, the others are 'married to be').  We're in the same dance class and we make it a point to get together outside of class at least once a month.  We have monthly prayers gatherings as well, rotating each other's homes.  We cook, pray, share and act like silly girls until as late as 2 in the morning.

*BUT...*I still have realities to face.  I can't use my social fun as an escape; or to push my home challenges under the rug.  But having a hobby and being with my 'girls' makes dealing with life a lot easier.


----------



## klb120475 (Dec 19, 2007)

I luv you Mocha!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Having a hobby is a wonderful idea and it releases endorphins (sp?) *regenerates* the blood, *regenerates* the mood, and clears and *regenerates* the head; it's the best medicine next to prayer.
> 
> It's good to be out with 'just the girls.' I have a wonderful blend of friends (some married, the others are 'married to be'). We're in the same dance class and we make it a point to get together outside of class at least once a month. We have monthly prayers gatherings as well, rotating each other's homes. We cook, pray, share and act like silly girls until as late as 2 in the morning.
> 
> *BUT...*I still have realities to face. I can't use my social fun as an escape; or to push my home challenges under the rug. But having a hobby and being with my 'girls' makes dealing with life a lot easier.


 
Yep.  We have to keep things into perspective.  I have an aquaintance who is completely consumed with her beely dancing.  

Sounds like you have some great friends, Shimmie!


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 20, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I luv you Mocha!


 
I love you too, K. Kisses!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 20, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Yep. We have to keep things into perspective. I have an aquaintance who is completely consumed with her beely dancing.
> 
> *Sounds like you have some great friends, Shimmie!*


 
And you are among my 'Dearest' Treasures of friends, Sweet Mocha.  

You're going to be okay.  All of us at one time or another want to hit our 'dearly beloved' husbands in the bottom.   Or give them a beat down   It brings out the Karate Kid in us  when we have to tell them this over and over..... "Honey, if you leave one more sock on the floor....   

Oh, and then don't let them ask us where their socks are when they need them...   

Oh...the 'Dears'     Yet we still love them, we really do.  

Yet God still has His glory.  He blesses us with new socks.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 20, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> I luv you Mocha!


I love you, KLB... 

Here's one for you too, Precious Wavy... 

And to everyone :blowkiss:


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 20, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I love you, KLB...
> 
> Here's one for you too, Precious Wavy...
> 
> And to everyone :blowkiss:


 
Ok, Shimmie.  You are sooo sweet  You about to give me a cavity.  Guess we're gonna have to take our love fest to real life at some point.  God will work it out.


----------



## Mocha5 (Dec 20, 2007)

A small update:

Last night was DH's Christmas party.  He wanted me to go.  I didn't want to go.  Didn't feel like smiling and making intelligent conversation with his coworkers.  We went round and round about me going because everything is an argument now.  So I decided the night before that I wasn't going.  Texted him and told him.  So I call a couple friends from church and tell them I'm not going so they don't have to watch the kids.  I talk to one and leave a message for the other one.   

DH picks the boys up from school and the boys come in all excited, talking about, "You and daddy going to a Christmas party! Who's going to watch us?"  I'm like mommy's not going.  And I'm mad cause I'm like why did he tell them that.  He KNOWS I told him I wasn't going.  So of course we argue about that.  I tell him, "Listen.  Go to the party alone.  You will survive without me!" 

So he's pouting and taking so long to leave and I'm thinking if he doesn't get out of here!  Next thing I know the doorbell rings.  It's my girlfriend from church.  I'm like you didn't get my message.  She's like what message? 

Come to find out her battery was dead so she hadn't checked her messages.  So guess what??  I had to go.  I was like look at you God.  Why don't you just push me out the door!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> A small update:
> 
> Last night was DH's Christmas party.  He wanted me to go.  I didn't want to go.  Didn't feel like smiling and making intelligent conversation with his coworkers.  We went round and round about me going because everything is an argument now.  So I decided the night before that I wasn't going.  Texted him and told him.  So I call a couple friends from church and tell them I'm not going so they don't have to watch the kids.  I talk to one and leave a message for the other one.
> 
> ...



I heard that! Amen!


----------

